# Rednecks in shape



## mmmarvel (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, we have six packs too.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a keg.

Brent


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2013)

MMMarvel

Looks like the new job is doing you good


----------



## mjesse (Nov 5, 2013)

Great pic.

I always tell people I am in shape....

.

It's not a _good_ shape, but it is a shape.


----------



## mmmarvel (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, I tell people I'm in shape ... round is a shape.

Like the newest rage, planking.  I tried planking, my particular plank has a bow in it.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 5, 2013)

where you get that picture of me


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 5, 2013)

had to steel it


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, 4" X 6" mesh makes great 6-pack abs............good one............


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2013)

K which one is you?


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 6, 2013)

white shirt


----------

